# IUI treatment overseas (mainland Europe)



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

*IUI treatment overseas (mainland Europe)*

Its early days and whilst I have been advised that the chances of success are very low for my age, I am considering DIUI treatment with a stimulated cycle as a first course of action as I have never tried to get pregnant before.

I am planning to begin treatment in the UK initially and I am also looking at the possibility of continuing treatment overseas in the future to keep costs down as much as possible.

Has anybody tried IUI overseas? How did it work in practice (monitoring of cycle, drugs, scans, timing of insemination and flights etc)? Where did you go? Can you recommend anywhere (I'm currently looking at Reprofit in the Czech Republic and thinking that Spain might be worth considering too).

Thanks,

Baby Blue


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Baby Blue,

I have had one IUI at Reprofit and was very happy. There is no waiting time and it is really cheap (200 euros for IUI with donor sperm). On day 1 of my cycle I email and tell them, book flights and hotel and a scan for day 10 and then fly out for the IUI on day 12/13. They can email you a scanned prescription for any meds and there are a couple of pharmacies in the UK that accept them. It really is fairly simple. I think that Reprofit is much cheaper than Spain.

However, given your age I would think that any chance of IUI working for you would be very low I'm afraid  For someone under 35 the chances of IUI working vary from 6-25%, with the odds dramatically dropping as you get older. If I'm honest I would say that even with IVF at 44 your chances are really not in your favour, even with good blood tests, it's the quality of the egg that tends to be the problem.

I can't remember if I've seen you post there but there is a singles area on here with loads of women who are doing IUI and IVF either with their own eggs or donor. Come and have a nosey and ask away http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0 there are people on there that will know far more than I do about all this 

bingbong x


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Bing Bong, thanks very much for your help.

I realise the statistics are very much against me but I need to try and follow this through ...  

Yes, £200 is very cheap compared with the UK!  

I hope you don't mind me asking ... 

Do you find it easy to predict when you are going to ovulate and to book flights at short notice?  Does the medication help?  Which airline do you use and where do you fly to?  

Thanks again, Baby Blue


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Baby Blue,

ask away  that's what we are all here for.

My cycle varies by a few days so I can't know when to book for, but I've had no problems getting flights on cd1. I fly with Ryanair to Brno, you can also fly to various other airports and get buses/trains so there is another option if a flight was full (Prague, Bratislava or Vienna being some options). If you go to the czech board you will find heaps of info about getting there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0 at the moment Ryanair isn't flying daily to Brno, but as the weather improves they will be.

Reprofit always do IUI on days 12 or 13 so last time I booked to fly on cd11 and return cd 13. I had a scan on cd10 and emailed the results to the clinic and they told me to come to the clinic on the morning of cd13. This time with work I couldn't fly on cd11 so I'm flying on cd12 and will have the IUI on cd13 and fly home on cd14. I could fly home after the IUI but I decided to stay another night. I'm now considering doing two bastings, with the second on the morning of cd14 before I fly.

I have been taking clomid which last time gave me two good follies and one a little smaller (plus lots of tiny ones but I have PCOS so that is to be expected). I have a scan tomorrow to see what has happened this cycle. You then do a trigger injection before the IUI (the clinic will tell you the time) to stimulate ovulation. your sig says you had 8 follies on a scan, was that just a normal cycle?

If you contact Reprofit don't tell them that you are single, legally they can't treat you if you do, they treat heaps of singles and they know this but don't outright tell them 

Please pop along to the singles thread, there happen to be quite a few of us going through IUI at the moment so you will be in good company  And please ask if you have any more questions 
bingbong x


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Bing Bong  

I'm really interested in how things work out for you at Reprofit.  

I'm also interested to know how Reprofit manage the timings of the double insemination you are planning.

Thanks for warning me about their rules about single women!

Yes, 8 follicles on the last day of a normal cycle.  Not great but normal for my age.  I'm not currently taking any medication. I think you can expect to find many more follicles and more healthy follicles in someone in their early thirties.  

Baby Blue


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck deciding what to do Baby Blue, keep us posted on how things go  

If you read the singles thread then you will hear all about my tx and whether I do two bastings or one, haven't spoken to the clinic about that one yet  


bingbong x


----------



## pradagirl (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am also considering treatment abroad but the clinic I emailed said I would need to be in Spain from day three of my cycle to start drug treatments, and therefore I would need to stay 15 days. Is this normal, as I was hoping I could take the drugs at home and then fly out for the insemination. Also, how did you go about getting all the blood tests done? Is it possible to have them on the NHS?
Kind regards


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Pradagirl,

No, it isn't usual to have to go for that long, I've never heard of it before. What drugs are they wanting you to take? I am taking 100mg Clomid and I start taking them on day 3 for five days and then on day 10 I go for a scan to see how many follies I have and then the clinic tells me when they want me to do the trigger shot and when to go to the clinic for IUI. I've booked to go for two nights each time but I could even only stay one night.

I'd ask why they want you to go for so long. You would have to pay for scans here in the UK but that would probably work out much cheaper than hotels and time off work! 

Most GPs will do some tests for you, not all though. It's worth asking. Check with your clinic what tests they want and then go and ask. 

Good luck, ask if you have more questions  

bingbong x


----------



## althorley (May 12, 2010)

Hi bingbong, im going for iui in nov with donor sperm, ho does this procedure work? i,e when do you go out and how many times do you have to over on your first iui? They have a donor for me so just waiting the go ahead. Me and my partner have had 2ICSI but didnt work so thats why were trying this inbetween cycles. Appreciate for some infop as i can see that you were lucky.xoxo


----------

